# cutting grooves in skidsteer tires



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I know the threads are on this site somewhere, I couldn't find them. I want to cut X grooves in regular skid treads. Should I take the tires off the machine first?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111644&highlight=grooving+skid+tires

This guy(post #18) appears to be grooving his while still on the machine.....but he does wear a cheese wheel on his head:waving:


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

snocrete;2028249 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=111644&highlight=grooving+skid+tires
> 
> This guy(post #18) appears to be grooving his while still on the machine.....but he does wear a cheese wheel on his head:waving:


Cheese heads LoL!! That's exactly what I was looking for. Here I thought they were using circular saws!!!! Thank you.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Freshwater;2028310 said:


> Cheese heads LoL!! That's exactly what I was looking for. Here I thought they were using circular saws!!!! Thank you.


:salute::salute:


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

We cut our tire with a tire groover and did them on the machine. We used a 1/4" blade and it made a big difference in traction. I will try to get a pic of the tire tomorrow for you to get an idea of the pattern we have ran for a year and a half.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

stoneexc2;2028708 said:


> We cut our tire with a tire groover and did them on the machine. We used a 1/4" blade and it made a big difference in traction. I will try to get a pic of the tire tomorrow for you to get an idea of the pattern we have ran for a year and a half.


Thank you, sounds great.


----------

